# Can I request a nota simple online?



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi

Is there any way of obtaining a nota simple online, and what information would I need to have? I know some of the polygon and parcel numbers, I'd just like to know exactly how many parcels the property includes.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

You can but I don't know the link and as far as I know it will cost you to do so.
It's easier just to ask the agent or seller.

edit: Actually here you go.
https://www.registradores.org/registroVirtual/init.do

http://www.spanishpropertyinsight.com/legal/what-is-a-nota-simple-and-how-do-you-get-one/


----------

